# need help ht 20



## mjb (Aug 7, 2011)

hello all, need some knowledge ,i had changed the gaskets on the drive train of my ht 20 ,every thing went well i thought , i push the foward pedel and it goes in revers that would be the top of the pedel did i miss somthing on the in side, the lenkage looks correct thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you have to remove any of the control linkages on the side of the transmission? If its a hydrostatic drive, the only thing that controls forward and reverse is the moveable swash plate inside that the pump pistons ride against. If it is flat, you are in neutral. If it tilts one way, the unit goes in reverse, and if it tilts the other, it goes forward. The only thing that could be wrong is if the linkage is installed backwards (or upside down), or if the pump and wheel motors are separate and connected by hydraulic hoses and the hoses got reversed. I don't know what brand your unit is to look that info up. Perhaps some pictures of the unit and linkage would help.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Like CB, I'm a little confused as to what make/model and "drive train" you're talking about so any comment I make are just WAG.

If you're talking about a HST, any chance the gasket replaced is thick, thick enough it is being used as a fluid passage? I've seen cases where a gasket was all but symmetrical and if placed on backwards, a fluid passage was blocked off. This could also apply if an intermediate plate was used and placed back on reversed.


----------



## mjb (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for your reply guys, this is a bolens ht 20 model #2087, im not sure of the hydro s name maybe etton the linkage looks to be on correct , the throw on the linkage where it goes to the transmission is greater in revers,but im going mush faster in revers then forward, if that makes any sence at all .will have my wife down laod some info for you guys to look at thanks so much for your time mickey, cb ...............mjb


----------



## mjb (Aug 7, 2011)

hay boys its a soundstand hydro linkage is on correct it will go on only one way, i was told that i have the motor houseing up side down need to get anouther set of gaskets thanks guys mike


----------

